# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  the record snowfall season both out west and in New England keeps going

## MIke R

the record snowfall season both out west and in New England keeps going

----------


## MartinS

Awesome picture Mike! 10 days and counting until we will be taking advantage of the record snowfall!!!
J

----------


## fins85258

Amazingly, we have had about 190 inches up in Flagstaff at the SnowBowl so far this year and more over at Sunrise in the eastern part of the state and it's still coming. In the last 24 hours Flag got 9 inches and Sunrise recieved 20"+.
With a season like this I had to retire my Rossi Equips for a new set of K2 Raiders; Powder skiing in tooth picks was just way too much work.

----------


## MIke R

fins...I have a bunch of free passes to NorthStar Tahoe if you want them

----------


## fins85258

Thanks for the offer Mike I appreciate it but this year Karen and I are headed for Wolf Creek the week of March 9-15. Got a nice little cabin on the banks of the San Juan River so I'm gonna take my fly rod with me this year. Last year they were killing them in the late afternoons in down town Durango

I spent a week in NorthStar the winter of '83 in mid March. It was a big dump year and we got about 8 feet of snow during the week we were there. I rented one of the Condos up the hill about 1/4 mile from the lodge with the lift going by us. The day we checked in the snow was level with the floor about 3 feet above grade. The day we left it was up above the eaves of the roof.

Thanks Again,

Gregg &amp; Karen

----------


## fins85258

PS:

I broke down and replaced my 195 Rossi Equipe FP's and bought a pair of 167 K2 Raiders. Took them up to Flagstaff a week ago to preflight them and Holy Snikes, skiing is reeeeeeeeeeeeeealllllllly gonna be fun again in powder.

----------


## MIke R

I know where you are staying....nice place...great fishing   .....trout fishing in Colorado is really very good  just about everywhere......you are going to love Wolf Creek..a real throwback.....very nice terrain.....those K2's are good skis

----------


## JoshA

Love the K2 fatties in powder.

----------


## fins85258

It's called the Fireside Inn, about 1/4 to 1/2 mile out of town on the way to Wolfcreek

----------


## fins85258

Yes it does.................

Wolf Creek   485 inches &amp; counting for the season
Mammoth      330 inches 
Flagstaff    225 inches
Sunrise      275 inches

Those last two are big numbers for an Arizona season

----------


## rivertrash

Beaver Creek -- 310' annual average.  313' as of this morning.  March is, on average, the biggest snow month of the year.  No telling how much we will end up with for the year.

----------


## MIke R

in 92 I was out there in Summit County and we  got 500 inches....its looking like thats where you will end up...we are getting dumped on big time tonight here in New England and we too are way over our average....I just completed a loooooong hell ride back from Providence....left at 830.....just got in at 1..its normally 2 1/2 hours

----------


## fins85258

ollol

Karens mother lives down south of you Mike in the Gilford / Laconia area up on the mountain overlooking the lake. She called to say her snow plow guy gave up and declaired bankruptcy with all the snow this year.

----------


## MIke R

why would he do that???..they should be flushed with cash this winter with all the plowing they ve been doing...my guy told me  the rate he quoted me is off the table......understandable....the problem is we are running out of places to PUT the snow on my property....I stayed in the condo at the resort last might but when I go home tonight to the house I cant even guess where the plow guy is going to put this stuff..my two car drive way was down to one and a half before this dump

----------


## MIke R

here and there.....a foot and still coming down here....and out west? ...  http://www.summitdaily.com/article/2...NEWS/433758179

----------


## andynap

I made a special Novena to send all our snow to you and so far it has worked. Send me money and I'll do the same for next year.

----------


## KevinS

> why would he do that???..they should be flushed with cash this winter with all the plowing they ve been doing...



Depends on if they're getting paid or not.  I don't know about NH, but in MA the drivers who plow for the state aren't getting paid in a timely manner.  The state habitually under-budgets for snowplowing.  At the end of the season, and sometimes mid-season, they pass a supplemental budget to cover the plowing bills.  In the meantime the plow operators are paying for their trucks, repairs, labor, and fuel out of their own pockets.  The snowplow operator's association has been making a stink lately.   

Municipalities habitually under-budget for snow plowing too, but there is a difference.  Municipalities are allowed to deficit spend for snow plowing,  the only the only area where deficit spending is allowed by law.  The state isn't.

----------


## MIke R

keep it coming paison...this week we have the Special OLympics here and the kids are ecstatic 

from this afternoon




just put these doors in...look at the snow bank relative to Lena's height.... 





my shrinking driveway!

----------

